
Health information exchange vendor went belly up - mikx007
http://www.courthousenews.com/2016/04/06/medical-records.htm
======
mikx007
Sandlot Solutions has ceased operations. They were down to a skeleton crew as
of last week, looking for last-minute funding to maintain core operations, but
I was told that the board had already voted to close down if nothing came
through as of Friday.

